# I.D Numbers



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I have just had a look at the campsite database, could someone tell me what the ID number after the name of the site refers to.
Dont all shout at once!!!
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid'

i'm pretty sure it's the serial number for sites posted. The latest entry by keng is 280, but you'll probably notice that the total in the database is a bit less than this so i can only assume that some entries have been removed.

Like most things though, i may be wrong!

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

peejay has it on the nose, the reason the figure is higher than the number is indeed, test entries that have been deleted etc


----------

